# Adding to the Kitty "TV" shows xD



## jadeangel (Jan 7, 2009)

For the past two weeks, my youngest cat has been utterly fascinated by the new girls. He's driven them batty and gotten his paws bitten a few times by getting too close to the rat cage xD

He now has a new "show" to watch and finds it much less hazardous to his health.

His name is Ithil (it's elvish for Moon) and he's adjusted well to his 2 1/2 gallon tank that he has all to himself... unless you count the floating glass fish in there **rolls eyes**

We named him Ithil, because it looks like moonlight reflecting off his body.


----------



## smesyna (Nov 22, 2010)

Wow what a beautiful fish.


----------

